# Vital Gear Peep Master



## mroberts80276 (Apr 2, 2009)

anybody using Vital Gear's Peep Master No Aligner? does this peep simply screw on your string and thats it or does it need tubing or "bungee" as vital's web site says to align itself? i'm really confused because on the web site they 3 models peep master, peep master no align, and peep master w/aligner. any clarification is greatly appreciated. and to that i do this....:darkbeer:


----------

